# الدرس الثالث في تعليم اللغة السريانية



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

*




*​ 
*الدرس الثالث : تمرين كتابة نص بالحرف السرياني*​ 





*نرغب من الأحبة الكرام المتابِعون لدروس اللغة السريانية أن تكون مناسبة لهم ومريحة في طريقة التعليم سيّما ونحن في البداية نركّز على تعليم الحرف وكتابته لذلك سنكتب نصاً باللغة العربية وعلى المتعلم التمرن على كتابة النص العربي كتابته بالحرف السرياني وهذا ينتج عنه ما يقال ( كرشوني ).*​ 







 


 






 



*إعداد : الأب القس يوحنا عبدالله الزكيمي*​ 


الدرس الاول من تعليم اللغه السريانيه

الدرس الثاني من تعليم اللغه السريانيه​ 




*سلام المسيح*


----------



## marcelino (20 مايو 2010)

*رد: الدرس الأول في تعليم اللغة السريانية*

*شكلها اسهل من العربى

بس مش اسهل من القبطى ؟
*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: الدرس الثالث : تمرين كتابة نص بالحرف السرياني*

الشكر لمجهودك يا بسم الصليب


----------



## besm alslib (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: الدرس الثالث : تمرين كتابة نص بالحرف السرياني*



كليمو قال:


> الشكر لمجهودك يا بسم الصليب



*شكرا اخي العزيز لمرورك الغالي *
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: الدرس الثالث : تمرين كتابة نص بالحرف السرياني*

*رائع جدا يا بسم الصلب
انا متابع معاكي بس مش للتعلم لكن لحب المعرفة واتمني لو حد يقدر يعمل كده في اللغة القبطية كمان
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: الدرس الثالث : تمرين كتابة نص بالحرف السرياني*

*متابع بردو*​


----------



## besm alslib (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: الدرس الثالث : تمرين كتابة نص بالحرف السرياني*



m1ged قال:


> *رائع جدا يا بسم الصلب
> انا متابع معاكي بس مش للتعلم لكن لحب المعرفة واتمني لو حد يقدر يعمل كده في اللغة القبطية كمان
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*




*اشكرك اخي على متابعتك *

*وان شاء الله حدا من الاخوه الاقباط ينزل مواضيع تعليم اللغه القبطيه هيكون فعلا شي كتير مميز *

*شكرا اخي على مرورك الغالي *​


----------



## besm alslib (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: الدرس الثالث : تمرين كتابة نص بالحرف السرياني*



marcelino قال:


> *متابع بردو*​



*شكرا لمتابعتك *

*نوووورت *
​


----------



## besm alslib (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: الدرس الأول في تعليم اللغة السريانية*



marcelino قال:


> *شكلها اسهل من العربى
> 
> بس مش اسهل من القبطى ؟
> *​




*ههههههههههههه *

*حرام عليك هلا هي اسهل من العربي ههههههههه*

*عموما انا معرفش قبطي عشان اقول اني الاسهل *


*شكرا اخي لمرورك الغالي *

*وابقى اعمل مقارنه وقولنا انهي الاسهل ههههههههه*
​


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: الدرس الأول في تعليم اللغة السريانية*

*ايوة يا بسم الصليب
العربي اصعب لغة من بعد الصيني*


----------



## جيلان (29 مايو 2010)

*حروفها شكلها عجيب مش راكبة معايا خالص ههههههههههه*
*بس هحاول كدى هنتعبك فى كذا لغة المانى وسريانى ههههههههه*


----------



## besm alslib (29 مايو 2010)

​
*بس هو فعلا الثالث*​ 
*وادي روابط المواضيع التلاته*​ 

*الدرس الاول من تعليم اللغه السريانيه*​ 
*الدرس الثاني من تعليم اللغه السريانيه*​ 
*الدرس الثالث من تعليم اللغه السريانيه*​ 

*وصحيح انا مش بنزل دلوقت لان لاحظت ان الدرس بينزل كل يوم التنين *​ 
*يعني هبقى انا كمان انزل درس واحد بالاسبوع ان شاء الله*​ 

*شكررا على اهتمامك يا قمر *​


----------



## جيلان (29 مايو 2010)

*تم دمج المشاركات ومسح المكرر يا قمر*


----------



## besm alslib (29 مايو 2010)

*تسلم ايديكي يا رب *​


----------



## الروح النارى (29 مايو 2010)

*شــــــــكرااا*

****  بسم الصليب ****


*الرب يبارك جهودك*​


----------



## besm alslib (29 مايو 2010)

*شكرا اخي على مرورك اللطيف *​


----------

